# Red Hot Poco



## baymorrstable (Oct 4, 2014)

I am thinking of getting a mare sired by Red hot Poco, but i really can't find much info on him.

Does anyone have any info such as farm he was bred any, what are his babies like, good points bad points

thank you


----------

